# Skunks, Children and Social Services



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

As it is currently being discussed in another topic. Not sure if others know but. Acording to this statement from Lucy.



Lucy_ said:


> This is the only thing I am going to say on this;
> Social services issue was that **** had dangerous animals around her child, these being the skunks in their eyes, and the same report/complaint stated that she had vicious dogs that turned on anyone (that's a lie may I add) which social services soon realized wasn't true.
> They also had issues with the mess skunks can make, *and stated very clearley that if they found out or heard of anyone else with skunks who lived indoors along with children, they would have a) the child put into care until skunk have gone. B) skunks taken there and then by the RSPCA c) give a set time for all 'dangerous' animals to be removed from the house, if not adhered to then either a or b would happen.*
> .


 
So thus this a fore warning to all the Skunk Keepers out there who want to keep their children. (acording to said statement from Lucy.)


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Neither our midwife nor our health visitor (who is duty bound to report any abuse/problems she sees) had no issues with the skunks when they have been to visit Isobella and Lou, if anything the health visitor seemed to be in favour of it, she said it would be nice for Isobella to grow up with such unusual pets. 
I think if our house was covered in skunk faeces then things may have been different. As it is the house may not be tidy, and with a growing child in the house liable to become even less so, but it is cleaned daily and any errant skunk poop not in a litter tray (emptied daily) is cleaned as soon as discovered.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

How can you justify a skunk is dangerous...

Jesus, the social services in this county is s:censor:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

If it's not the politicians saying all our reps are out in the garden killing cats, they should all be banned, and its not the RSPCA saying its animal cruelty to leave a snake 10 days without being fed, then its now the social services saying they will take our kids away... what on earth is this country coming to?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

angels1531 said:


> ... what on earth is this country coming to?


A bunch of paranoid, pathetic hypochondriacs? : victory:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i'd like to know how true this is, 
as recently me and Craig had been discussing me getting one for my "big 30" next year, saving and researching but im not sure after reading that :s


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

Titch1980 said:


> i'd like to know how true this is,
> as recently me and Craig had been discussing me getting one for my "big 30" next year, saving and researching but im not sure after reading that :s




I'm gonna call the SS that covers my area tomorrow. I'll pop the findings on this thread. I think though what would be one rule for one area would be the same for the next and that they'd have similar guidelines.


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thinking about the lengths that the social services have to go to to remove a child from their parents, I honestly cannot see that this can be right. I think that people who have kids can even hold a DWA licence for the most venomous snakes in the world (granted the kids wouldnt be able to get access to these animals, however thats not to say that its impossible an adult couldnt be handling/cleaning when kids are there.... highly unlikely, but not impossible).
Families are permitted to have dogs and cats and snakes and lizzards and all manner of other animals, I just cant see how a skunk could be any different.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Im not sure what it is like over on the mainland... but the SS over here would only take drastic action if the animals were posing a risk.. be that from fecal matter not being cleaned up, to dangerous animals being neglected.
We have a health visitor who is fascinated with my wee lads attention to detail etc regarding the animals... so I really think it is a husbandry issue, and not the ownership aspect.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I see it as the same.
As with Cows killing an awful lot more people each year than most people know of, you don't see the SS dragging children out of the homes on Farms.

However, if any animal kept within your home around children or the elderly, and is allowed to crap everywhere and pee everywhere without owners cleaning up after them, then that is a different issue than to just owning an animal yourself and having children but not having crap piled up everywhere.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> As it is currently being discussed in another topic. Not sure if others know but. Acording to this statement from Lucy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I have said SO many times that of was a statement from one woman in Halifax, that if SHE came across it, that is the action she would take...! And I have also said that I don't know if it is true for all over, or with other social workers... I quoted what she said.

Yes I think it is ridiculous... But hey! It's what came out her mouth not
Mine, so it is not 'according' to, I've said what I have heard, and yes, maybe it would be different in differnt homes, but that was never said so I can't comment on it. And if you read back in previous posts shell and cat mentioned it before me! So how you can say that only accoring to me, I have no idea! So you honestly think i want that shit to be true in it's whole entireity?! NO I keep skunks and I want kids, so I hardly want it to be enforced! This is what happens when people don't read things fully., things spiral and people start twisting and making up their own parts to the story.

So people can continue making up their own stories and assumptions, or can read what I put in the light it was said. I am not 'warning' anyone about it, I re ittersted what had been said previously.

Lucy x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> F*ck about lady you don't read things do you! Lol I have said SO many times that of was a statement from one woman in Halifax, that if SHE came across it, that is the action she would take...! And I have also said that I don't know if it is true for all over, or with other social workers... I quoted what she said.
> 
> Yes I think it is ridiculous... But hey! It's what came out her mouth not
> Mine, so it is not 'according' to, I've said what I have heard, and yes, maybe it would be different in differnt homes, but that was never said so I can't comment on it. And if you read back in previous posts shell and cat mentioned it before me! So how you can say that only accoring to me, I have no idea! So you honestly think i want that shit to be true in it's whole entireity?! NO I keep skunks and I want kids, so I hardly want it to be enforced! This is what happens when people don't read things fully., things spiral and people start twisting and making up their own parts to the story.
> ...


Lucy is quite right she didnt mention it first I did. I said that it was a possibility that SS acted because of what they thought of as dangerous animals being present in the home which seems quite feasible to me. As Lucy says Pimps you really need to read things before you post


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Lucy is quite right she didnt mention it first I did. I said that it was a possibility that SS acted because of what they thought of as dangerous animals being present in the home which seems quite feasible to me. As Lucy says Pimps you really need to read things before you post


You said it was a 'possibility' as in you were putting forward a theory, the way I read Lucy's post was as if it was a fact. Personally I think it is a load of skunk poop, and the problem was in fact husbandry issues involving large amounts of skunk poop.


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Lucy is quite right she didnt mention it first I did. I said that it was a possibility that SS acted because of what they thought of as dangerous animals being present in the home which seems quite feasible to me. As Lucy says Pimps you really need to read things before you post


 
If it was regarded as a 'dangerous animal' it would require a DWA. I am sure that they would not be able to remove a child for any reason other than if he/she was in life threatening danger... I doubt that would be posed from a skunk.
As far as I am aware a DWA is a legal requirement, and one that they would certainly need to investigate before the possibility of removal of a child.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Now if I worked for the SS and saw a child crawling around a house littered with crap and a potential dangerous animal, say if it tried to attack me as i walked in the door, I'd try to remove the child.

saying that; if the house is clean and the child and the animal have no health defects such as allergies or injuries caused by the animal thats been allowed to be carried on, I would leave the skunk owner alone.

sodding ss.:bash::whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

angels1531 said:


> If it was regarded as a 'dangerous animal' it would require a DWA. I am sure that they would not be able to remove a child for any reason other than if he/she was in life threatening danger... I doubt that would be posed from a skunk.
> As far as I am aware a DWA is a legal requirement, and one that they would certainly need to investigate before the possibility of removal of a child.


 

Yes we all know that but SS and other uninformed authorities may see it differently. As far as they know Skunks are wild animals and therefore could be potentially dangerous. We all know the RSPCA views on exotics whos to say that other people wont have the same view


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lucy_ said:


> F*ck about lady you don't read things do you! Lol I have said SO many times that of was a statement from one woman in Halifax, that if SHE came across it, that is the action she would take...! And I have also said that I don't know if it is true for all over, or with other social workers... I quoted what she said.
> 
> Yes I think it is ridiculous... But hey! It's what came out her mouth not
> Mine, so it is not 'according' to, I've said what I have heard, and yes, maybe it would be different in differnt homes, but that was never said so I can't comment on it. And if you read back in previous posts shell and cat mentioned it before me! So how you can say that only accoring to me, I have no idea! So you honestly think i want that shit to be true in it's whole entireity?! NO I keep skunks and I want kids, so I hardly want it to be enforced! This is what happens when people don't read things fully., things spiral and people start twisting and making up their own parts to the story.
> ...





Shell195 said:


> Lucy is quite right she didnt mention it first I did. I said that it was a possibility that SS acted because of what they thought of as dangerous animals being present in the home which seems quite feasible to me. As Lucy says Pimps you really need to read things before you post


 
You also need to look at times posted as when you stated all the secondary c**p you spouted Lucy, this was already posted.
So maybe you both should.

End of the day, you are trying to cover things up by claiming that the skunks themselves were the issue when the issue was the filthy and dire living conditions within her house. Like skunk s**t up everything. SS would have been the same if it was cat s**t up everything. They wouldn't then have someone spouting that all cat owners were then at risk. No just cat owners with s**t up every wall!

Lucy, were you there when the ss came round and did you sit in on it all?
Or is this when ******* has told you?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I've cleaned the thread rather than closing it as a lot of people requested it stay open as it's a worthwhile discussion.

Please try to keep comments and stories "general" - at the moment it seems as soon as certain names are brought into things, a thread automatically degenerates into a witchhunt. There are enough threads dealing with all crap already that that it doesn't really need to spread across the entire forum.

Thanks.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I did find a thread started by a newbie who was asking about SDkunks as pets. Joined aug 2009. 
So who is to say that it is not an SS worker, digging for more info on people with them.
Vets will report people if they know they have animals which are DWA, Ban Dogs, etc. So it would just as easy to do via Vets as to who is Registered as having a skunk or Skunks with Children.

*If true*, I certainly think it is something that all Skunk owners should fight against. 
Maybe doing something positive. Like True information sites, or *if True or not*, a list of Solicitors that could help if the situation arises elsewhere, purely on the basis of Keeping a Skunk with Children. Then the Skunk owners should be informed as to how they would fight this.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

I said yesterday i would to to social services in my area. I spoke to a chap this morning, who has said in his career he has never removed a child due to an animal, but knows of cases in which the animal has been removed due to posing a threat. He also said that he has never heard of skunks as pets but that if they thought skunks were a threat, they would have to prove this matter as it is not their policy to remove children from their parents unless this is the last resort. He confirmed that regulations from one area to another are pretty much the same, but all social workers vary in their ethics. However that said, (i did enlighten him to a little detail about why i was asking), and he did say that no social worker can go in and remove any child without due cause, they have to complete paperwork, consult collegues etc etc. The SW did say that poor husbandry can lead to calling in other parties i.e RSPCA. As the way they see it, they are not trained to know how all animals are kept, so call in 'the experts'. 
He did say that i am not to worry about having skunks in the home when i have children, as although he could not understand why i would want a pet like that, it does not question my parenting skills in any way. He added that if SS were concerned over parenting skills in any way, then they aim to work with parents / guardians where possible rather than removing children, and this is the very very last step. 

Therefore, to put parents minds at ease, SS have stated that having a skunk or similar animal in your home has nothing to fear, and that they see no reason as to why both cannot live together happily provided that hygiene levels are kept to a high standard, as which he said they would expect from any pet. For example if the HV witnessed a dog peeing on childrens toys, and nothing was done to stop this, then HV is duty bound to discuss with collegues, and possibly contact SS to intervene. 
Hope this sets parents / skunk owners minds at rest.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you for this Clariffication on this.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for calling them.Now we can all get back to normal : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

hmmmmphhhh for example im a child could i own a skunk with the help of my mother?

could this mean i couldnt own a skunk with the younest person it would affect is ten? could it prevent me from getting a skunk in the future? x


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmmphhhh for example im a child could i own a skunk with the help of my mother?


Yes.



quilson_mc_spike said:


> could this mean i couldnt own a skunk with the younest person it would affect is ten? could it prevent me from getting a skunk in the future? x


No and no.

"Schoolboy Jonathan Felgate wanted a hamster for his birthday - but instead he was given a skunk.
Skunks wouldn't be most people's first choice for a cuddly domestic pet - because of their ability to spray a foul-smelling liquid from their scent glands.
But nine-year-old Jonathan wouldn't swap his skunk, which he has called Gizmo, for anything."













Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...likes-taken-walks-suburbia.html#ixzz0NowzQjLl
​


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> No and no.


thanks alot


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwww that boy looks so cute, can i just ask though a few people think my age limits me to what i can care for and think i shouldnt get a skunk becuase to alot of you on here im just a kid but i know what i am cpable of and i think if i feaal i can care and provide the attention for one then i could get one what is your oppinion on this??


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I say if you have the support of your mum and dad Connor and you feel you can give a lifetime's care to a skunk, then why not? Provided you study it's care well and are prepared for the committment that having a skunk entails, then I don't see why not - you have a good head on your shoulders and stuff hunny


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

As long as you have the support of your parents/guardians then why not? but your parents/guardians would be legally liable for any animal in your house so they are responsible for the care should you change your mind. Also breeders generally do not sell to minors without their parents present as in theory breeders are actually selling to your parents. I know shops legally cannot sell animals to minors but I do not know the laws for the private breeder (I would think most would not without parental permission though)


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> I say if you have the support of your mum and dad Connor and you feel you can give a lifetime's care to a skunk, then why not? Provided you study it's care well and are prepared for the committment that having a skunk entails, then I don't see why not - you have a good head on your shoulders and stuff hunny


:blush:

well i was speaking to my mom about it the other day she said next year get your reserch done and if you think you could do it along with my help then fair enough although im not so sure as people dont think i could do it?

xx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

loulou said:


> As long as you have the support of your parents/guardians then why not? but your parents/guardians would be legally liable for any animal in your house so they are responsible for the care should you change your mind. Also breeders generally do not sell to minors without their parents present as in theory breeders are actually selling to your parents. I know shops legally cannot sell animals to minors but I do not know the laws for the private breeder (I would think most would not without parental permission though)


well i was thinking something like a perantel permission written up by the breeder my mum signs saying she will take any responsability for the animals care ect like food costs and vet fees will all be covered......


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Connor - it isn't about what other people think hun it is about what you feel and what your mum says is okay with her. With regards to vets bills and stuff, why not get yourself a paper round or something to earn some moeny to pay for insurance? Then every aspect is covered - it isn't expensive either which is good


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

No offense connor but when u used to whinge to me and meg that you couldnt be bothered to clean out your animals and take your pup for a walk some how i dont see a skunk being the right pet for you. 

Just a thought.

But by all means fight back with a bitch fit ill be waiting


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Connor - it isn't about what other people think hun it is about what you feel and what your mum says is okay with her. With regards to vets bills and stuff, why not get yourself a paper round or something to earn some moeny to pay for insurance? Then every aspect is covered - it isn't expensive either which is good


hmmmmm yeah i will invest into it could also help with the saving up for it to but right now its just thinking on it an making sure me mum wont mind xx



ferretman said:


> No offense connor but when u used to whinge to me and meg that you couldnt be bothered to clean out your animals and take your pup for a walk some how i dont see a skunk being the right pet for you.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> But by all means fight back with a bitch fit ill be waiting


hope your still waiting and i hope your not slating do you or meg happen to have any proof of this? i dont seem to remember it !? if so when was this i actualy do remember one accasion recently when i was ill with a hangover but tbh i still got up and did them i was a little un-enthusiastic but i still did them ! so maybe if you'd read things properly you would understand i hope you have some chat logs to show me???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hmmmmm yeah i will invest into it could also help with the saving up for it to but right now its just thinking on it an making sure me mum wont mind xx
> 
> 
> 
> hope your still waiting and i hope your not slating do you or meg happen to have any proof of this? i dont seem to remember it !? if so when was this i actualy do remember one accasion recently when i was ill with a *hangover* but tbh i still got up and did them i was a little un-enthusiastic but i still did them ! so maybe if you'd read things properly you would understand i hope you have some chat logs to show me???????????????????????????????????????


 
I'm sorry? Your 13 and you had a Hangover?????????????????


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> I'm sorry? Your 13 and you had a Hangover?????????????????


Pimps said what i thought :gasp:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I work for laision health visitor who works along side social services, and they will only remove a child from its family as a very very last resort. so no they wouldnt remove a child because of a dangerous animal, they would flag the health and safety issues involved and then request that the parent get rid of the animal. If the living environment was covered in feaces from the animal/ animals then that is a different matter altogether and puts the child at risk and then they may take action but only after several meetings with other _Colleagues: victory:_


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> hope your still waiting and i hope your not slating do you or meg happen to have any proof of this? i dont seem to remember it !? if so when was this i actualy do remember one accasion recently when i was ill with a hangover but tbh i still got up and did them i was a little un-enthusiastic but i still did them ! so maybe if you'd read things properly you would understand i hope you have some chat logs to show me???????????????????????????????????????


I'm going to die if I have deleted the chat logs, but I don't think I have. Will look later when I get on the laptop. However I strongly remember saying to you, shortly after Elmo died, "It's times like this I regret having so many animals", and you replied with something along the lines of "me too i cba cleaning them all out". :hmm:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

*


Pimperella said:



I'm sorry? Your 13 and you had a Hangover?????????????????

Click to expand...

* 
just in case you didn't read it!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> just in case you didn't read it!


Was that directed at me? :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Was that directed at me? :lol2:


 
No just everyone in general who is reading this thread. Baring in mind the title. and a 13 yr lad is going on about having a Hangover.
I'm totally disgusted to be truthfull that any parent is allowing their child to get drunk!!! So drunk to have a hangover!

Or is it just me having had a Catholic/Agnostic 'upbringing that allows me to see how wrong it is. Baring in mind I am myself a Wiccan.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

no i dont think its you having a catholic background that makes you see it wrong, i wasnt brought up with any kind of religion and i think its wrong, 
i cant see my eldest who is 11 ever wanting to even have a drink in 2 years time never mind getting so drunk she has a hangover :O


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> No just everyone in general who is reading this thread. Baring in mind the title. and a 13 yr lad is going on about having a Hangover.
> I'm totally disgusted to be truthfull that any parent is allowing their child to get drunk!!! So drunk to have a hangover!
> 
> Or is it just me having had a Catholic/Agnostic 'upbringing that allows me to see how wrong it is. Baring in mind I am myself a Wiccan.


Ah OK. : victory:
I have a drink every now and again but whether my parents allowed me or not (they wouldn't) I wouldn't get properly drunk and definitely not as far as a hang over.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> Ah OK. : victory:
> I have a drink every now and again but whether my parents allowed me or not (they wouldn't) I wouldn't get properly drunk and definitely not as far as a hang over.


 how old are you?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Titch1980 said:


> how old are you?


14 : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> No just everyone in general who is reading this thread. Baring in mind the title. and a 13 yr lad is going on about having a Hangover.
> I'm totally disgusted to be truthfull that any parent is allowing their child to get drunk!!! So drunk to have a hangover!
> 
> Or is it just me having had a Catholic/Agnostic 'upbringing that allows me to see how wrong it is. Baring in mind I am myself a Wiccan.


so laura, and rachel, you are sayin you didnt have a drink underage? i know id had a drink at 13, by christ i was gettin served in pubs at 13!!! im not condonin it at all, but a lot of people have done things when theyre younger that they dont believe is acceptable now that theyre adults. its like smokin weed in a house that kids live in, i dont believe that to be acceptable, but people do it 

how do you know his mum even knew about it? think its wrong to assume she "let" him get drunk


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so laura, and rachel, you are sayin you didnt have a drink underage?


Keep in mind it's legal to drink on your own property under supervision of a parent/guardian from the age of 5.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so laura, and rachel, you are sayin you didnt have a drink underage? i know id had a drink at 13, by christ i was gettin served in pubs at 13!!! im not condonin it at all, but a lot of people have done things when theyre younger that they dont believe is acceptable now that theyre adults. its like smokin weed in a house that kids live in, i dont believe that to be acceptable, but people do it
> 
> how do you know his mum even knew about it? think its wrong to assume she "let" him get drunk


 honestly? i did drink underage but i was 16 before i did it, however i dont drink now nor do i smoke cigarettes or weed. 13 is abit young to be drinking never mind to the point of a hangover, i was still playing with dolls and barbies when i was 13:whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Titch1980 said:


> honestly? i did drink underage but i was 16 before i did it, however i dont drink now nor do i smoke cigarettes or weed. 13 is abit young to be drinking never mind to the point of a hangover, i was still playing with dolls and barbies when i was 13:whip:


whether youre drinkin at 13 or 16, its still underage, and it doesnt make it better that you dont drink now, you still did then, illegally. i really wont divulge what i was doin at 13 then! :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

maybe it doesnt but if you thinks its funny and ok for a 13 yr old to be drinking then i think there is something not right, at 13 you should still be childish imo and drinking isnt not childish drinking is trying to be big and from experience drinking at such a young age leads to alcoholism, so when hes posting in 10yrs time about his alcohol addiction will it still be funny then?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I was drinking at 14, my friends and I used to go round everyones houses and top up a lemonade bottle with odd bits of booze then we topped it ip with Newcastle Brown ale and drank it before we went to school discos YUK. I eventually got banned from school discos, I dont know why:whistling2: I had a VERY strict upbringing so nobody can claim it was my parents fault.
Im 50 now and nope Im not an alchoholic and my kids dont really drink much either and they are 18,20 and 22
I think all kids experiment and the way it is handled is the key to how they mature. I dont agree that young teens should drink but the way of the world now means that young kids will do many things that many years ago were taboo to a minor whether its underage sex,drinking or drugs


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree Shell, we used to do the same thing when I was at school, im not 18 now but yes can get served in most places, I don't think its right that kids should be on the streets drinking, but at home and peoples houses I think kids should be allowed to have a few drinks, if they arn't then at 18 they would just go out and get absolutely wasted as they was never allowed to, thats the way that I see it.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Titch1980 said:


> maybe it doesnt but if you thinks its funny and ok for a 13 yr old to be drinking then i think there is something not right, at 13 you should still be childish imo and drinking isnt not childish drinking is trying to be big and from experience drinking at such a young age leads to alcoholism, so when hes posting in 10yrs time about his alcohol addiction will it still be funny then?


who the hell said i thought it was funny?? what i do find funny is that people who have probably not been the most law abiding citizens, who dont have a sparkling wonderful role model family units and have probably made mistakes in their lives are preachin about what is and isnt morally right!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Bloody hell kids today! :lol2:

Ellie who is 13 is sitting on the front step playing lego with two of the neighbours kids, they are 9 and 7 ish.....they are bickering about who's "pet" is called what and what colour bricks they are using.......


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> No just everyone in general who is reading this thread. Baring in mind the title. and a 13 yr lad is going on about having a Hangover.
> I'm totally disgusted to be truthfull that any parent is allowing their child to get drunk!!! So drunk to have a hangover!
> 
> *Or is it just me having had a Catholic/Agnostic 'upbringing* that allows me to see how wrong it is. Baring in mind I am myself a Wiccan.


was it part of your catholic upbringing that inspired you to open a dominatrix business too?


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

you said i wont divulge what else i got upto at 13 *lol* 
which means you thought whatever it was as funny and please dont "who the hell" with me, i am not 13. yes i drank at 16 imo although at 16 your not as mature as you are at 30 etc i do think your more mature than you are when your 13. 
please tell me what this "who have probably not been the most law abiding citizens" is supposed to mean? because that sounds accusing to me, yes i drank underage have i done anything else illegal? no so how can you say that? yes i mademistakes didnt mean i was breaking the law all over the spot.


farmercoope-i wasnt allowed to drink however i was working at 16 and yes was actually quite mature, due to my upbringing, however i didnt go out binging because i wasnt allowed, myself and my friends would share a bottle but that was that. 

at 13 years old your a child, i dont understand why a child would wnat to drink never mind drink to the point of hangover :s


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Bloody hell kids today! :lol2:
> 
> Ellie who is 13 is sitting on the front step playing lego with two of the neighbours kids, they are 9 and 7 ish.....they are bickering about who's "pet" is called what and what colour bricks they are using.......


i just hope my kids follow me then as Ellie sound just like me


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Titch1980 said:


> you said i wont divulge what else i got upto at 13 *lol*
> which means you thought whatever it was as funny and please dont "who the hell" with me, i am not 13. yes i drank at 16 imo although at 16 your not as mature as you are at 30 etc i do think your more mature than you are when your 13.
> please tell me what this "who have probably not been the most law abiding citizens" is supposed to mean? because that sounds accusing to me, yes i drank underage have i done anything else illegal? no so how can you say that? yes i mademistakes didnt mean i was breaking the law all over the spot.
> 
> ...


no it doesnt sound like i mean i think its funny, i mean at 13 it wasnt just drink id tried! so it doesnt mean anything, you are readin things how you want to. 
i am not accusing you of anything, again readin things how you want to!! if i was accusing you i would have directed it at you.

i was workin at 16, i was mature for my age, but i still had a drink at that age quite regularly and had done well before age 16, doesnt mean my upbringing was bad. i came from a small quiet village, my parents didnt know a thing about it, so my actions as a teen had nothin to do with my upbringing

At 13 you are a child........ at 16 you are still a child! so being 16 isnt any more acceptable! i dont understand a lot of things that people do, and considerin you dont know what peoples home lives are like, the area they are brought up in or anything else, what emotions that child is strugglin with, then you cannot comment sayin its discraceful at 13 for a child to be drinking. And to question parenting abilities when again, you dont know anything about the situation. All you know is connor had a drink and had a hang over, nothing else! i worked with a lot of young people as a youthworker and a lot of them had drink problems. And knowin their history, i could totally understand why they turned to drink. I can also understand that a lot of young people drink because of peer pressure, nothing else..... so i can fully understand why a 13 yr old would want to drink.....
and to be quite honest, there are a lot of teens doin far worse nowadays


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

by the way rach, ruby is now living on a farm and loving her wonderful home


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> no it doesnt sound like i mean i think its funny, i mean at 13 it wasnt just drink id tried! so it doesnt mean anything, you are readin things how you want to.
> i am not accusing you of anything, again readin things how you want to!! if i was accusing you i would have directed it at you.
> 
> i was workin at 16, i was mature for my age, but i still had a drink at that age quite regularly and had done well before age 16, doesnt mean my upbringing was bad. i came from a small quiet village, my parents didnt know a thing about it, so my actions as a teen had nothin to do with my upbringing
> ...


i agree with that kids are doing worse these days.
when i said i child i meant a childish child iyswim?
at 16 you are a child well that is debatable why can a 16yr old child work full time and yet a 13 cant?(btw this bit isnt aimed at you, but i think if the law want kids at 16 to act like kids then they shouldnt be expected to work) anywho. 
if you had known my background you would also understand why i can say its balls there is no excuse for a child to drink, i totally disagree with these you se on tv, in papers/magazines etc saying i come frm a broken home, i didnt have a good upbringing its why i drink/smoke/steal/take drugs and all the rest. 
so no at the end of the day i dont think there is any need for a 13 yr old to drink or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> by the way rach, ruby is now living on a farm and loving her wonderful home


 thats good then cos she was born on a farm, thank you:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I was going into pubs at 15 :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> was it part of your catholic upbringing that inspired you to open a dominatrix business too?


 
:gasp: I was wondering that too


----------



## Reptileaddict (Jul 30, 2009)

wow!! talk about going off topic - just because every-one else did it or other people are doing worse still doesnt make it right!! I despair of this country - standards are going to the dogs  kids dont seem to have much respect these days - oh sure I wasnt no angel and ot into loads of mischief but I always got caught out and punished for it - my mothe never let me got anywhere without keeping strict tabs on me !!

anyway just read this thread - so the general consenses if that children are fine around skunks providing that hygiene levels are kept to a good standard (which they should be with any animal anyway) inc young children?? No-one has found any deviance in this? Thats good to know anyhow -hmmmm .... plans


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Titch1980 said:


> i agree with that kids are doing worse these days.
> when i said i child i meant a childish child iyswim?
> at 16 you are a child well that is debatable why can a 16yr old child work full time and yet a 13 cant?(btw this bit isnt aimed at you, but i think if the law want kids at 16 to act like kids then they shouldnt be expected to work) anywho.
> if you had known my background you would also understand why i can say its balls there is no excuse for a child to drink, i totally disagree with these you se on tv, in papers/magazines etc saying i come frm a broken home, i didnt have a good upbringing its why i drink/smoke/steal/take drugs and all the rest.
> *so no at the end of the day i dont think there is any need for a 13 yr old to drink or anything else for that matter*.


 
well it happens. and i totally disagree with you. i dont think theres any need for a 13 yr old to commit suicide but they do....... i dont think theres any need for a 13 yr old to rob a shop but they do....... and to do all these things there must be reasons. not everything is black and white you know rachel. Kids strugglin with their hormones, strugglin with their sexuality, strugglin with broken homes, strugglin with bullyin, or even a wealthy kid strugglin to cope with society and their families expectations of them.... they all need something to turn to, and sometimes unfortunately they dont turn to their parents...... some kids drink, some kids do drugs, some self harm, some commit crime. people are different, and all cope with things in totally different ways..... a persons background doesnt always determine their behaviour so thats a load of cack.

ps a 13 yr old child cant work as theyre still in full time education, or should be. a 16 yr old child isnt or has the choice not to be. and regardless of 13, or 16, more mature or less mature, under 18 its illegal to drink. i think maturity has little to do with it as i know some 14 yr old lads who are more mature than 20 yr old ones lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Reptileaddict said:


> wow!! talk about going off topic - just because every-one else did it or other people are doing worse still doesnt make it right!! I despair of this country - standards are going to the dogs  kids dont seem to have much respect these days - oh sure I wasnt no angel and ot into loads of mischief but I always got caught out and punished for it - my mothe never let me got anywhere without keeping strict tabs on me !!
> 
> anyway just read this thread - so the general consenses if that children are fine around skunks providing that hygiene levels are kept to a good standard (which they should be with any animal anyway) inc young children?? No-one has found any deviance in this? Thats good to know anyhow -hmmmm .... plans


im not sayin it makes it right, though the reactions about connors parents were uncalled for, and so one sided


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I find a lot of kids just enjoy the excitement of doing something forbidden which is why they experiment. Parents arent always aware of what their kids are doing as nobody can watch them 24/7


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

so yet again this thread is on peoples home life so guess what!? im gunna leave i hope you all are happy!!

love you all i hope you wont worrie your pretty little heads how i turn out...


having bad parents and all :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> so yet again this thread is on peoples home life so guess what!? im gunna leave i hope you all are happy!!
> 
> love you all i hope you wont worrie your pretty little heads how i turn out...
> 
> ...


 

:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well it happens. and i totally disagree with you. i dont think theres any need for a 13 yr old to commit suicide but they do....... i dont think theres any need for a 13 yr old to rob a shop but they do....... and to do all these things there must be reasons. not everything is black and white you know rachel. Kids strugglin with their hormones, strugglin with their sexuality, strugglin with broken homes, strugglin with bullyin, or even a wealthy kid strugglin to cope with society and their families expectations of them.... they all need something to turn to, and sometimes unfortunately they dont turn to their parents...... some kids drink, some kids do drugs, some self harm, some commit crime. people are different, and all cope with things in totally different ways..... *a persons background doesnt always determine their behaviour so thats a load of cack*.


 never said it did. i didnt have my parents to turn to, but i still didnt do it. i know everything isnt always black and white, i am living proof everything isnt always black and white. to be honest i dont understand much of that post as i think you have read my post completely wrong. you say there must be reasons does that mean its ok to do it? if they blame one thing or the other? i dont think it does but i guess thats just my opinion. 
i am a good person BECAUSE i had a bad upbringing.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well it happens. and i totally disagree with you. i dont think theres any need for a 13 yr old to commit suicide but they do....... i dont think theres any need for a 13 yr old to rob a shop but they do....... and to do all these things there must be reasons. not everything is black and white you know rachel. Kids strugglin with their hormones, strugglin with their sexuality, strugglin with broken homes, strugglin with bullyin, or even a wealthy kid strugglin to cope with society and their families expectations of them.... they all need something to turn to, and sometimes unfortunately they dont turn to their parents...... some kids drink, some kids do drugs, some self harm, some commit crime. people are different, and all cope with things in totally different ways..... a persons background doesnt always determine their behaviour so thats a load of cack.
> 
> ps a 13 yr old child cant work as theyre still in full time education, or should be. a 16 yr old child isnt or has the choice not to be. and regardless of 13, or 16, more mature or less mature, under 18 its illegal to drink.* i think maturity has little to do with it as i know some 14 yr old lads who are more mature than 20 yr old ones lol*


 :lol2: well then i think your lucky cos i dont know one mature male


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Titch1980 said:


> :lol2: well then i think your lucky cos i dont know one mature male


i said more mature, didnt say they were fully there yet :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> im not sayin it makes it right, though the reactions about connors parents were uncalled for, and so one sided


i hope that wasnt aimed at me? i never said anything about his parents.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i said more mature, didnt say they were fully there yet :lol2:


i dont think will ever get there, my grandad died at 62(i think) and he was still a big idiot


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I was drinking heavily every weekend at the age of 13, yet I was always a polite and helpful child, and have turned out ok now. Not sure what exactly this convo's about, just wanted to point out that children experiment. Its part of growing up and its for his parents to discuss not everybody else : victory:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Titch1980 said:


> i hope that wasnt aimed at me? i never said anything about his parents.


if you didnt say owt bout his parents then no it wasnt


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> I was drinking heavily every weekend at the age of 13, yet I was always a polite and helpful child, and have turned out ok now. Not sure what exactly this convo's about, just wanted to point out that children experiment. Its part of growing up and its for his parents to discuss not everybody else : victory:


 i think its become an "in general" conversation now, 
well for me it was never actually about connor as such just kids that age in general


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> if you didnt say owt bout his parents then no it wasnt


 ok then


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Titch1980 said:


> i think its become an "in general" conversation now,
> well for me it was never actually about connor as such just kids that age in general


Being older, I now understand why adults hate the idea of a child doing these things so much, but still being young at 20 I remember how I felt about it all back then. And no matter how much told not to do something, at that age you're likely to do it anyway.

I think teenagers should be left to learn from their own mistakes within reason. I used to do a lot of crazy stuff at that age, and nowadays I dont drink because I realised it was no good for me.

Whilst I realise it won't be the same for everybody, I think everybody should remember that they were young once and probably got into a whole heap of crazy stuff themselves


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i do remember how i felt back then too im only 29  
but seriously i do, however i never had any facts about it and my way is to give my children all the facts i can possibly give them along with pics of knackered organs due to drink,smoke,drugs etc which i hope will then help them to make an educated decision, rather than "oh! my mates are getting pissed/stoned/having a cig, i'll do it too" iyswim?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

iyswim??? :crazy:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooo!! rie just explained it to me :lol2: 

I agree that prevention is the best option and children should definitely be educated on the risks, but what i mean is that telling them off when they turn around and do it anyway will 9 times out of 10 make them turn around and do it again and again. The only thing you can do in such situations is to keep your eye on them until they realise that theyve made the wrong decision, no matter how much you want to scream at them :lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

spider_duck said:


> iyswim??? :crazy:


if you see what i mean, sorry :lol2:


----------



## blabberwort (Jun 5, 2009)

I would say that most people have had a drink under age. Wether it's peer preasure, finding it's the only way to get some relief (yes it's stupid i know :Na_Na_Na_Na: ) from something horrible going on or just experimenting. The majority of parents wont even be aware of it.

I certainly drank (never bucket loads admittedly) at about 15, in fact at 16 i was going to the pub with my mum :gasp: but while she was irresponsible (at the time i thought it was great though :lol2: ) it doesnt mean I turned into a raving drunk. In fact I really only have a drink now at xmas and then the most i can manage is 3 breezers lol. I have always allowed my daughter to have babycham (old ladys drink but she likes it) and lemonade at xmas since she was about 13. But she has one glass and thats it.

Far better to know theyre having a drink, even if it's only one, than them doing it behind your back. She's 16 now and i know for a fact she doesnt drink apart from the glass at xmas. Probably because she hates me giggling when i come home from my xmas night out with my friend (having my max 3 breezers lol) she rolls her eyes and thinks its disgusting :lol2:

I'd love to say it was good parenting but chances are im just plain old lucky that shes not into drink/drugs or smoking. I dont think anyone can blame parents outright for children underage drinking, it's just something a lot of kids do. Hopefully they grow out of it.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I reckon half of the people on this forum should get themselves a life instead of trying to rip other people's to shreds!

Connor - back to your getting a skunk, I reiterate what I said before that if you feel you are ready and your mum is happy ot support you then go for it hun 

( an for the record, I was on the cider every weekend at 13 with my mates, clubbing at 14/15 in over 25's clubs and have turned out a very well balanced woman with my own children, nice home, diplomas and various skills etc. And my gran NEVER had a clue that I drank until millenium new years when I went to visit her after sharing new year with her for 17 years and was totally legless!)


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

well tbh, i'm 17 and never had any real interest in booze...on special occasions i share an alcopop with my bf, but thats about it...

and also, u dont always have to drink much to get a hangover...

it depends what u drink, i once tried a glass of half red wine and half lemonade, i was sick as hell the next day... doesnt mean i got absolutely hammered :S

and connor: if u think you can most def handle a skunk, know the care you have to give, and know u wont get bored and leave it to your mum after a couple of weeks, then go for it, i wish i could get one, but it will have to be in the future lol, when i know i can give a skunk what it needs


----------

